
Dairy-rich diet linked to lower risks of diabetes and high blood pressure - prostoalex
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-05/b-ddl051420.php
======
dchacke
Link just means correlation. Correlations are easy to find and don't mean
much.

They don't explain _why_ and _how_ dairy would help reduce risks of diabetes
and high blood pressure. So they're not doing science.

Note how they say:

> This is an observational study, and as such can't establish cause.

It's not like you could ever _establish_ a cause anyway. Causes are
explanations and they are conjectural in nature. They could have just guessed
that dairy helps reduce those risks and then try to explain why. That data
from all those different countries could then maybe be used to refute that
explanation. But the explanation should come first.

